# Wooden squonk boxes - mech or regulated



## Xhale (12/7/15)

spotted these
http://boxmod.ecwid.com/#

pretty cheap at 20euros for a basic box (can add premade holes, squonk holes etc on the shopping cart page)

also has some nice boxes for regulated dnaXX type squonkers. comes with holes for the up/down buttons (ala hana buttons) and a sled for the dna screen.

a build using this is showcased here
http://thevapersshed.boards.net/thread/6211/dna40-squonker-build-kind-tutorial

good to see these things available

Reactions: Like 1


----------

